# munich member to this forum



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi everybody, 

I looked for decent sailing forums in German and found none close to this, so: "Hi everybody." 

Been sailing on the lakes around Munich for 15 years, although mostly in fair weather, now I have my SKS licence for 3 years which enables me to charter boats in the med. Next trip is Mallorca-Ibiza with 2 boats and 9 guys, should be fun. Collecting miles for the yachtmaster offshore. 

Anybody need infomation from Germany, let me know I see what I can do, meanwhile I learn the special sailing vocabulary...


Cheers

mad


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

9 guys..huh??? have you rented small cozy boats??? cool....

Have photos???

Here a few terms you will need:

POOPdeck
POOPscooper
rear part...transom
Dock stern first...in the Mediterranean
focsle...its a sail...in the rear
dirty bilge
head

and more terms I can't remeber now...


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Grüß Gott - I'm just a Prussian to you but I'll say hello anyway! (bin auch deutscher)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ich auch...aber Ich segeln nicht mit 9 Männer...

     
    
   
  
​


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

*..*

to bring girls to Ibiza or Mallorca is like bringing beer to october fest..

we have 2 boats, a Bavaria 39 and 44.

no worries about the guys, we al have seperate cabins..


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

madman2525 said:


> we have 2 boats, a Bavaria 39 and 44.


Ohh I'm sorry..is it too late to get sailboats????

      

Hey...girls in Ibiza??? are you sure??? not locals...I went there once..all I saw was drunk English men...and their bad hair, ugly legs wives...

Go to Italy, man....if it's girls you'r after...


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

for charters they should do,  If not, we'll stay in Ibiza and party


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Madman...you passed the test...WELCOME TO SAILNET..

Have fun my friend..I'm from Portugal


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

thanks  

Portugal sonds nice, too.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

NAhhh Portugal is much better...no Spanish there....we beat the hell out of the drunk English...


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

well, the I have a little sailors story to tell regarding the brits:

We sailed on northern child from Gibralatar to Gran canaira last year. On a stop in Fuerteventura, Puerto Castilllo (THATS where all the brits are, fat and ugly women, must have been the national shotputt team) and had a few drinks with our skipper.  

We ended up in a bar called last chance......(that explains most of the situation that night) and beat the brits 3 times playing dart pissdrunk...So basically we won in 2 of their national sports, drinking and darts... 

but to save his reputation, he has about 40 pounds less than I do and I was trained from october fest. It was a great trip and a very very good skipper.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Madman,
Welcome. If nothing else, with that name you'll fit right in. Just don't send Giu any photos no matter what he says. it would be a life altering mistake.


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

that sounds drastic... not that I send around pics, but tell me more about it


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

madman - wir deutsche sind hier in der Minderheit. Fasst ausschliesslich Amis und dann noch ein paar Australier und der einzigartiger Portugieser "Giullietta"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

madman2525 said:


> that sounds drastic... not that I send around pics, but tell me more about it


It won't take long, you'll find out.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Gruss Gott:

This summer, I'm going to be on a business trip to Geretstreid, by the Starnberg Zee... Is there some place around there that I can rent a sailboat?

Danke!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

djodenda - nice tag line. Maybe that phrase can be used against Photoship-wielding invading Portagee as well


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I've been immune so far...I've never been dumb enough to post pictures of myself, only the wife and kids...


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi djodenda ,

yes thers lots ofplaces to rent small boats, bear in mind, that the lake is only about 12 miles long, so a 20 foot boat is sufficient. Geretsried is near the south part of the lake, so I guess in Seeshaupt would be the lace to look. I'll check and let you know.  

If you need any other tips about beergardens, mountains etc let me know.

have fun and try to make our trip towards fall, to october fest 

Cu

Mad


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

Zanshin said:


> madman - wir deutsche sind hier in der Minderheit. Fasst ausschliesslich Amis und dann noch ein paar Australier und der einzigartiger Portugieser "Giullietta"


na dann machen wir uns mal als Seglernation bemerkbar 

woher kommst Du?


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Bin ein Meenzer-bub, derzeit geschäftlich in Frankfurt/Main und besuche mein Boot in den Jungferninseln in 3 Wochen!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

All you multi lingual types give me a headache...Im still learning new words daily from you guys in my own language... 

Welcome Madman


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

bonjour Stillrainig, comment ca va? 

(thats about the only french I speak, unless I try to talk the french lady into bed  )


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Madman probably speaks both Bavarian and German.


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

no, sorry, bavarian only when drunk  

I only lived in munich for 12 years, so I am considered a foreigner here, My grandchildren have a chance of being accepted as bavarians  

still my favorite place to be in germany, great city, nice jobs, lot of leisure opportunities,


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

madman2525 said:


> Hi djodenda ,
> 
> yes thers lots ofplaces to rent small boats, bear in mind, that the lake is only about 12 miles long, so a 20 foot boat is sufficient. Geretsried is near the south part of the lake, so I guess in Seeshaupt would be the lace to look. I'll check and let you know.
> 
> ...


We'd probably be there in August... Last time, in 2006, I stayed in Leoni. I think it was the Hotel Leoni, right on the water. There was a small boat rental place just south of the hotel, but they were closed, and there were no sailboats to rent that I could see...

Thinking we might stay in Bad Tolz this time, but not sure...


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

oh, Leoni is nice, beautiful restaurant there, been there a few times myself

I believe they have a rental in the city of Seeshaupt, if not you should find one in Tutzing (near Nordbad) or Ammerland. If I wouldn't have such a very old and very worn boat, I'd take you for a trip  

In Bad Tolz I would recommend a trip to Lengries to Brauneck, a very nice mountain, with some great views and nice cottages to sleep over mountaineer like


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Mad...mein Vater ist Deutsch und er war in Gorch Fock bis 1965.

Ich bin ein Sohn der Deutschen Marine, und meine Mutty ist Portugiesisch.

Ich habbe einer Deutschen Schule besucht, aber mein Deutsch is nicht seher gut.

Ich wohne in Estoril, wiest du Estoril?


----------



## madman2525 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow, Gorch Fock ist ja super, das wohl berühmteste Deutsche Schiff !!  

Estoril ist im Süden, oder? Leider war ich noch nie in Portugal... olte ich wohl mal machen.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

hmmmmmmm

je ne sais pas, je ne no comp pas!

Marty


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Ja ist es das berühmteste und die Schwester von diesem:

N.R.P. Sagres, von der Portugiesischen Marine, auch hergestellt in Deutschland., Estoril ist nahes Lissabon 15 Kilometer, west


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

madman2525 said:


> to bring girls to Ibiza or Mallorca is like bringing beer to october fest..
> 
> we have 2 boats, a Bavaria 39 and 44.
> 
> no worries about the guys, we al have seperate cabins..


Or, as we say, like taking a sack lunch to a banquet! Anyone who would suggest going to Italy over Majorca or Ibiza for women is probably a Portugese fishmonger. (g)


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Giu
You're quite the cunning linguist!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard mad. Sorry to be so tardy with it.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Achtung... Pb liebt Schafe... und camaraderie auch


----------



## ajoliver (Feb 23, 2007)

The Bavarians were incredibly kind to me when I was in the Freistadt as a callow youth in the US Army around 1970. If you ever get to the Great Lakes, stop by for a sail. I'm gonna splash my S2 7.9 in a few days. It's at the Sandusky Sailing Club. Shoot me a PM for my contact information. I'm also working on the Golden Rule project in Eureka, CA. Check that out too . .


----------



## PCP (Dec 1, 2004)

That is an old thread and I don't know if somebody from Muchen is around anymore but just for the fun of it and because that's a great city I will go along:

Yes Bavarians are great guys and have one of the best world beers in the world. I don't know how that is possible but there I drink 1L at each meal and I am not the only one



















No wonder that many have a belly


----------



## FinallySailing (Feb 12, 2013)

Paulo, no thread is too old to be resuscitated if it is about Bavarian beer !
Being an all German mixture who grew up in Bavaria, I have to agree fully with you. It's the one thing I actually miss, a real good Bavarian beer, best enjoyed in a sunny Munich beer garden (or in front of the Rathaus watching tourists). 

Immo


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Classic:










Go the beer!


----------

